# Movie- Peacekeeper



## Sgt_McWatt (15 Jun 2004)

I got home from school one day and turned on the TV when I went past Show Case they where showing a movie entitled Peacekeeper. I t was about the Canadian Forces and there peacekeeping role in Sarajevo. Has any one else seen it. I only seen he ending so if any one knows where I can get a copy of when/if it is on again.
Thanks


----------



## Slim (18 Jun 2004)

If you do a search of this subject in past articles I think you'l find it has been discussed at length. Good movie though (all though not all here liked it.)


----------



## Guardian (23 Jun 2004)

I believe it was a CBC production - try contacting your local CBC affiliate, and they should  be able to help you out.


----------



## Franko (6 Jul 2004)

:rage:  :rage:  :rage:  :rage:  :rage:  :rage:  :rage:  :rage:   :rage:

* GARBAGE!*

Never saw a Sgt run through a minefield after bad guys before......

Reminds me of that garbage movie" Behind Enemy Lines"... out running exploding anti-pers mines!  :

Regards


----------



## alexk (7 Jul 2004)

Well yea it had alot of north hollywood garbage, but thats what sells it 

on a personal not one of my officers worked on it, he works with weapons in movies hes done some good stuff like police academy


----------



## Ace (10 Jul 2004)

Some movies are cool but not reallistic, still they are cool. Like they fire thousands of shots at the bad guys without changing the magazine, but still they look cool! like "black hawk down". Or "Navy Seals", Charlie Sheen jumps out of a helicopter and swims like 5 miles and yet his hair is still perfect when they bring down the bad guys!      heh, heh.        Hollywood.


----------



## SFontaine (10 Jul 2004)

Ace said:
			
		

> Some movies are cool but not reallistic, still they are cool. Like they fire thousands of shots at the bad guys without changing the magazine, but still they look cool! like "black hawk down". Or "Navy Seals", Charlie Sheen jumps out of a helicopter and swims like 5 miles and yet his hair is still perfect when they bring down the bad guys!      heh, heh.        Hollywood.



What are you talking about? Blackhawk Down was incredibly realistic, except for a few technical innacuracies the combat scenese were accurate.


----------



## Hawaii Mike (10 Jul 2004)

The BBC miniseries was pretty good, too.  What do y'all think of the American attitude towards peacekeeping?


----------



## SFontaine (11 Jul 2004)

The US normally makes the peace first.


----------



## Scott (11 Jul 2004)

I agree that Blackhawk Down was realistic. Anyone see Bravo Two Zero (Brit version starring Sean Bean)

I love movies where the grenade goes off and the fireball is comparable to when an oil refinery goes up in flames.


Cheers!


----------



## Slim (13 Jul 2004)

After a couple of war movies the kids on the range throwing grenades for the first time feel like the real thing is rather anti-climatic...unless of course you stand too near it when the thing goes off...! ;D


----------



## Spr.Earl (14 Jul 2004)

Slim said:
			
		

> After a couple of war movies the kids on the range throwing grenades for the first time feel like the real thing is rather anti-climatic...unless of course you stand too near it when the thing goes off...! ;D



Right on Slim ,just like in Dundrurn back in 75   the dum kid thought grenade's where all right handed but he was left handed say no more he nearly fragged our staff by chucking it right handed.it was scary but bloody funny!! :warstory: ;D
It flew not into the range but 2mtr across the throwing pit's ;D


----------



## dutchie (21 Jul 2004)

The CBC movie was completely unrealistic, but is still worth seeing because it's the only one I know of that is from a Canadian perspective on the Yugo war. Civies think it's cool, as they don't see the ridiculous berets (Starship Trooper-ish), the bogus lingo, the Rambo rifle hold, or the pure stupidity (chasing bad guys into minefields). We hate these movies because we think they make us look like retarded SOCOM geeks with guns.

It's worth seeing, just look past the crap, like it for what it is. Oh, and don't bust your b*lls trying to find it, it comes on CBC every once in a while (six-ten months?).

Cheers


----------



## Guardian (27 Jul 2004)

If you know French, there are a couple of movies made about Canadians in FRY - Operation Tango being one of them. There was another - I just don't remember the name. Unfortunately, it's been about five years since I've seen them, and I cannot for the life of me remember if it was CBC or another Quebec network that produced it. Anyone know?


----------



## Slim (27 Jul 2004)

I was able to speak to one of the movie's stars-Gabriel Hogan (Lt Bobby Denko). He seemed like a good guy and told me he supports the CF (one of the reasons he took the project-He said!)

Of course he was talking to a guy who had VERY short hair and stood straight. Not a huge leap for him to figure out that I was a soldier...

Slim


----------

